# Olive and turquoise cheese board



## APBcustoms (Apr 29, 2015)

made this olive wood cheese board that was from a live edge slab. Filled with genuine turquoise. And finished with beeswax and mineral oil.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

That is awesome! What finish did you use?


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony said:


> That is awesome! What finish did you use?



Thank you I used Mineral oil and beeswax


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks good Austin


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Thank you I used Mineral oil and beeswax



I've always wanted to try inlay fill like this in some of my boards, but I always worry about glue/fill getting into the food. Tony


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 30, 2015)

Tony said:


> I've always wanted to try inlay fill like this in some of my boards, but I always worry about glue/fill getting into the food. Tony



Well these are cheese boards so they aren't being cut on so I believe they're safe


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Really nice combo -- olive + turquoise! Chuck


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 30, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Well these are cheese boards so they aren't being cut on so I believe they're safe


 
Huh? I thought that was the purpose a cheese board, to cut cheese on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 30, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> Huh? I thought that was the purpose a cheese board, to cut cheese on.



actually you would cut all foods on the cutting board. cheese boards are for displaying cheese at party and such. A lot of restraunts use them. Im actually working on a order of 20 this weekend for a local restraunt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2015)

That's great Austin, are they all going to have fill in them?


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's great Austin, are they all going to have fill in them?



Man I wish that would be a big big pay day. This is essentially what they are getting.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 30, 2015)

Does the kind of mineral out you use matter much in bringing out the figure and color?


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 30, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Does the kind of mineral out you use matter much in bringing out the figure and color?



I use a butcher block mineral oil. The beeswax is made by a local guy


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2015)

On the other hand, a lot less work, you can crank those out quickly, the filling can be tedious and time consuming... everything is relative

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Does the kind of mineral out you use matter much in bringing out the figure and color?



Mineral oil doesn't do much for appearances, but if you mix beeswax with it or do a layer of it that will improve the look a lot, makes it a lot less dull looking. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice cheese boards. Congrats on the order.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 2, 2015)

Very cool! Love the olive and turquoise

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

